# My 2 year old daughter went to be with the Lord



## Produce357 (Jan 8, 2013)

To all you water dogs out there, never turn your back for a moment. Never think that you are attentive and watching.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Prayers sent. Let us know if you need to talk to somebody. 

I am so sorry.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Prayers up.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent

God Bless you and your family.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Prayers us so sorry


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I am sorry to hear of your sorrow. I cannot phantom the grief. I pray that it subsides in due time and the fond memories remain forever. God bless all of you.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Bless you and your family.. i could not imagine... stay strong!!! God needed her to come home. 
Prayers up for You and everyone in your family!!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

My most sincere condolences. I will pray for healing for you and your family.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Castaway2 said:


> Bless you and your family.. i could not imagine... stay strong!!! God needed her to come home.
> Prayers up for You and everyone in your family!!


said so well,Prayers x2


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

My condolences. Prayers sent.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I know your pain. Please don't hesitate to reach out to me or someone close to you to talk.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Prayers lifted for you and your family.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

My most sincere condolences to you and your family. Prayers have been sent.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. My condolences and prayers to you, and your family.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know what to say. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Very sorry to hear, prayers for you and your family


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers for you and all the family....


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Prayers sent, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear about this, God bless your family!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Prayers


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nothing happens by chance or accident, and what appears to be merely fortunate or unfortunate circumstance is really the outworking of gods plans.

She will be well taken care of as she looks down apon you and your family. Sending out prayers of comfort that you and your family stay strong and trust in the Lord. God bless.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Praying for peace and comfort for you and your family during this most difficult time. May the Peace and Grace of the Lord be with you and your family.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

No Words... Just prayers for you and your Family.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

So sorry. Prayers...


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I am so sorry for your loss.

TH


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Praying for you!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Prayers for your family.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Prayers sent...God bless you.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

A parents worst nightmare. So sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family lifted up.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Payers offered. Hang in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Our Lord has a Plan for Her. May she RIP


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Lord I pray to bring peace and understanding to this family in need. I pray for strength and wisdom to get through this unfathomable time. Please bless this family and lay your hand upon them in their time of need. Amen

I can't imagine what you are going through. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

My most sincere condolences on the loss of your angel. There is not a word to describe the loss of a child.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

My heart is filled with sorrow to hear of the passing of your daughter. I'm so sorry for your loss. May God be with you and your family.


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

One year ago Friday, I lost my only child, my daughter. Faith, family and friends were key to my ability to deal with such as a loss. Each is different so I offer no advice but much love and many prayers. These things worked for me.
1 - Your life will never be the same. Understand and accept this.
2 - Recognize that many around you are suffering as well - help/allow them to deal with their grief
3 - The pain never goes away but, with time, the heart and mind will make room for other things.
4 - At the end of the day you will find your way to deal with this unexplainable loss. Only God knows why.

Every night I say a prayer for all fathers who must deal with the loss of their daughter, and thank God for time He gave mine to me. God bless you and give you comfort and strength. John


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Very Sorry for loss , prayers sent


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

So very sorry for the loss of your angel. Your family is in our prayers.


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, prayers sent!!


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Heaven has another angel. My thoughts and prayers are with and for you and your family. God will help you thru this difficult time.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and all your family.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Please contact me or others that have offered.
Here to help, listen, etc.
PM me.
I have been there.
12/04/2005 lost my 6yr old daughter in a tragic accident.
You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

There are no words to appropriately express the sorrow I feel for someone who must endure what you have, just as no words will take away your grief. I can only offer my sincere condolences and prayers for you and your family. I honestly don't know if I could cope with such a tragedy.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

sorry bud. lost one at 26, 10 yrs ago. it's not easy, but time helps.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

soooo sorry...prayers sent


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

So very sorry. Prayers of peace for you and your family.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers sent


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

God Bless you and your family. Praying for you and your family. 
:texasflag


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

I prey for peace for you and your family


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Lord have mercy. I almost lost one to drowning many years ago and it still scares me. Prayers for you.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss, if there's one thing that will bring you a tiny bit of peace it is the title of your thread. She is with the Lord and you'll get to see her again in time. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


Kelly


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Prayers up.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Man Produce357, your post is heart breaking. I'm so sorry for your loss. Just know that your little baby girl knew you loved her while here on earth. All those hugs and kisses you gave her always made her smile. You're right, she's with the Lord now and you will see her again someday. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Prayers for you and your family...


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Prayers sent. 
I can't imagine what you are going through.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

My condolences


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Prayers sent my friend.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers for your family.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Condolences and prayers for you and your family...

Been there...done that... The pain will lessen with time...but the good memories will be with you forever....


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

My condolences!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Prayers sent and please accept our condolences for your loss. God Bless.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Prayers.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Terribly sorry for your loss, 
My wife found our son at the bottom of the pool .
Immediately after he went in.. a big party with lots of people swimming and having fun... I can only imagine your pain... he's ok but it was terrifying. ..


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

A prayer has been sent.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

My God. Unimaginable.... So sorry...


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Very very sorry. Praying for you and your family and friends at this time.

T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Condolences and prayers.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Produce357 said:


> To all you water dogs out there, never turn your back for a moment. Never think that you are attentive and watching.


Oh man, I am terribly sorry to hear. my condolences and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Sorry*

Father we lift up this man and his family. We cannot fathom why his daughter was taken, but can only be comforted that she is running and playing in your presence, and IF we believe in Christ , we will see our loved ones again !!! Thank you God for hearing our prayer, send your comforter to this family as they grieve for their loss, but let them know your presence and love.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

My heart aches for you and your family. I can not imagine. Please stay strong. Prayers sent.


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*Amen*



TrueblueTexican said:


> Father we lift up this man and his family. We cannot fathom why his daughter was taken, but can only be comforted that she is running and playing in your presence, and IF we believe in Christ , we will see our loved ones again !!! Thank you God for hearing our prayer, send your comforter to this family as they grieve for their loss, but let them know your presence and love.


Amen


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We know where she's gone. Prayers now for you and family.


----------



## Fishbit (Jan 8, 2013)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

I too as many here know what you and your family are dealing with as we lost out 19 year old son 4 years ago. It is the toughest thing a parent can have to deal with and I know that time helps, but you will need to be strong for your family, and you will be able to cope and your friends and family will help you through along with your faith. You can PM me if you like or just call me 3617821032 and I will share with you as others did for me. Heart felt prayers sent.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family. I can't imagine the magnitude of that loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers to you and your family


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Prayers up brother. It can happen in a split second, happened to me.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Prayers for all in your family.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. I have a 2yr old daughter and couldn't even imagine the pain. It's hard for me to type this thinking of you and your daughter. God bless and RIP baby girl.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Produce357 said:


> To all you water dogs out there, never turn your back for a moment. Never think that you are attentive and watching.


So sorry to hear Joe. Samantha just told me about it Wednesday. Praying for you and the family. Heaven gained a doll of a baby girl. Just know your angel is watching over you.

Kurt S.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

My prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Prayers for you and your family. I can't even find the words...


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

prayers for you and family
GOD bless


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

Heartfelt condolences and prayers for The Lord to ease your pain.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

May the Lord bless her and you and the rest of the family. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Prayers for you and family. Lost my son a little over 5 years ago.

Faith.

Belief that God has them wrapped in his glory and that forever you have the most special guardian angel helps. I talk to my son everyday- I don't ever want to lose my memories.

A guy told me (and this makes since and has stuck with me):
"Think of a flower garden. You wouldn't go through and pick the unattractive flowers from the garden. God has gone through his garden and he selects the beautiful ones."

Time will somewhat ease the pain you are feeling, it will never go away- nor do you want it to.

As a man, you will be challenged to be strong- stronger than you ever have been. It is do-able, though right now probably doesn't seem so.

Grief is a process that you must allow to run its course. and I don't care what the books say, the process is not defined or on a timeline. The most important thing to remember (and I myself struggle with this), everyone grieves differently and on a different timeline.

I pray for you and the others who have endured the loss of a child. I have faith that we will be with them again someday.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Like many have stated I hope you find comfort in knowing she is in the Lords arms now. Having small kids of my own I have to admit when I read this I got a hudge lump in my throat and welled up myself sharing in your pain. My God bless you and your family.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

So sad, your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Prayers said My Friend.


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*condolences*

condolences to you and your family....I have 3 kids of my own, and cannot even begin to fathom what I would do if I lost one of them....they are supposed to bury us and not the other way around....God Bless you and your family...


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

praying for ya'lls strength and comfort


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Please accept my sincere condolences. My prayers are up for your peace and acceptance. God bless you and your family.


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Prayers for you and your family. Can't even imagine.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Mine and my family's prayers for you and your family. Be comforted that your little girl is now smiling and playing in Heaven, awaiting your arrival.
We nearly lost our son when he was 12 and I can't even imagine the grief you might feel. 

May God Bless and comfort you and your family.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

prayers sorry for your loss


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers Sent.
God Bless your family.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

God bless my friend...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. May God grant you peace that only He can give.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Losing a child is really tough. Although time will help some, I think the main thing that helps you is a different set of priorities from this point forward. 

Please PM me if I can help in any way.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss! Nothing could be more gut wrenching. Prayers for comfort and peace for you and your family. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

I cannot imagine and my heart is broken for you.

Please lean on the Lord the best you can.

We will be praying for you.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Deepest condolences


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Prayers to you & your family. I can't even fathom the pain. May the Lord comfort you and surround you with his loving arms.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I just can't imagine what you are going through. Prayers sent.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Lord bless and comfort this family!


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

So very sorry to hear this. Praying for you & your family.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Prayers sent. Very sad.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, sending prayers.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Prayers sent for you & family. So sorry for you sir. 

From a father of two girls. 

Sincerely
RFA


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Prayers sent for you and your family,


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I can't imagine the pain. Prayers sent


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

Prayers!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up Produce.


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so saddened to hear of your loss - I can't imagine the grief. Prayers to you and your family.

After reading the prior 143 posts a couple thoughts came to mind

1. Despite all the petty snapper wars back and forth and other similar threads 2cool is a place where folks can share life experiences - there are a lot of good and caring people on this site - even if I don't agree with them all

2. Really puts things in perspective - go hug your kids and tell them you love them



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

It hurts to even think about. There aren't any words. Prayers for your entire family.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

pocjetty said:


> It hurts to even think about. There aren't any words. Prayers for your entire family.


Nuff said...

X 2


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

I have been struggling to find the words to say about this all day, but he best summed it up:



pocjetty said:


> It hurts to even think about. There aren't any words. Prayers for your entire family.


I am truly sorry for your loss and hope you and your family can find the strength to get through this.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

lbuoys said:


> I am so saddened to hear of your loss - I can't imagine the grief. Prayers to you and your family.
> 
> After reading the prior 143 posts a couple thoughts came to mind
> 
> ...


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

My words are weak, but prayers for grace peace and comfort are prayed for you and yours.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

It hurts just to read I can not imagine what you and your family are going through. God bless you, your family, and your baby girl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for your loss.
Ken


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

She is now an Angel and will always be your Angel. God bless you and family

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Txducksndogs (Dec 30, 2007)

Prayers for you and your family, May you find strength knowing she is with our Lord.
God Bless


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

God bless you and your family during this hard time.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Man.... So sorry for your loss.....Prayers to you and your family....


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

Like so many others on this thread I find it difficult to put any words to this. However, I will say that my family and I are praying for you and your family. Your daughter is in a place that we all want to be at one day shining down upon you. I am very sorry for your loss. I wish I had words for this or knew the right thing to say but unfortunately I dont. Again, my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Sadness*



pocjetty said:


> It hurts to even think about. There aren't any words. Prayers for your entire family.


Like many others I could not get this out of my mind last night. 
Pocjetty, I agree with you, there aren't any words! Praying for the entire family


----------



## redhead fishin (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't imagine. Earth has no sorrow Heaven can't heal. Praying for God's blessing in these dark times.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Prayers sent!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers up


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I am so sorry. My prayers.


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

My sincerest condolences. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

So very sorry to read about your tragic loss. We will all understand God's plan for us one day. May the peace and love of our Lord be with you and your family.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Prayers for all


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

May GODS grace shine down on you and your family many prayers sent ! Rest in the arms of the LORD little one


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Prayers sent for you and your family.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*prayers sent to you and your family*

My brother lost his four year old son 12/26/15 and with my career I have had the unfortunate circumstances to be involved in multiple deaths involving people of all ages, but children are the hardest.

Please take your time to grieve and share memories as a family. But also please look into a councilor. It helps most people heal and be able to continue surviving.


----------



## speck-slayer (May 20, 2006)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Very sorry for you loss. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Very sorry. Time will help, one day at a time.


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## the kid68 (Feb 24, 2007)

there are no words..... prayers for you and yours


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Prayers going up. So sorry for your loss


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

Very,very sorry for your loss. May God Bless you and yours.


----------



## mactx812 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have little girl, cant imagine your pain. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

My condolences.. I'm am so sorry to hear this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

